# My Pad Media



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? I saw the add on the bottom of the Kindle Boards.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

First thing that came up in google isn't pretty:

http://www.google.com/search?q=my+pad+media+review&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

Without even checking out the links, I'd say it's a scam.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> First thing that came up in google isn't pretty:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=my+pad+media+review&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari
> 
> Without even checking out the links, I'd say it's a scam.


Thanks that is what I was thinking. I do not know how you could get it to work on the iPad without an app


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like piracy from what I've read.  Should we be allowing them to advertise here?


----------

